# Green leaves?



## Urchinia (Jan 17, 2018)

Has anyone noticed that the leaves on the trees have turned green under the snow? I hope the seasons don't change too quickly!


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 17, 2018)

I think it follows the same schedule as the other Animal Crossing games. Snow will be on the ground until the middle of February, iirc.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 17, 2018)

I hope that is the case. I guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## J087 (Jan 17, 2018)

Finally, only one more month before I can wear shirts again.


----------



## Shele (Jan 17, 2018)

I'll be glad to see the snow gone. I live in northern Minnesota, and HATE it!!  Lol


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 17, 2018)

I was so happy to see the green under the snow I love this combination! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Bucky42 (Jan 18, 2018)

I noticed the green trees too and pointed it out to my husband. I like them because they add color to the trees. Looking forward to spring, both in game and in the real world.


----------

